# Kann ich Commandline-Parameter in Eclipse oder Netbeans einfacher übergeben?



## Hottentotte (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

als noch ziemlicher Java-Noob probiere ich momentan noch beide großen IDEs aus.

Was mich an beiden stört, ich finde es äußerst umständlich, dort dem auszuführenden Programm Commandline-Parameter zu übergeben: Rechte MT aufs Projekt, dort dann die Run-Configuration, dann den Parameter-Tab und erst dort kann ich alles eintippern. Wenn ich dann mal wieder keine brauche, alles nochmal um die Werte zu löschen.

Geht das evtl. auch einfacher? Ich dachte da an eine direkt sichtbare Eingabezeile in der IDE. Genug Platz auf dem Screen ist ja da.

Danke


----------



## stg (9. Mai 2015)

Für NetBeans gibt es z.B. das PlugIn "Run with Arguments"


----------



## Thallius (9. Mai 2015)

Schreib doch einfach eine Zeile in dein main() wo du die Parameter setzt wie wenn du sie eingeben würdest. Ist doch viel einfacher.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Hottentotte (9. Mai 2015)

Dann muss ich ja bei jeder Änderung immer wieder neu kompilieren.
Ich möchte dagegen einfach mal *auf die Schnelle* (<- da liegt die Betonung drauf) Parameter übergeben oder auch mal weglassen. Im Programm muss ich das dann natürlich entsprechend auswerten.
Und falls ich das Programm als jar mal nur aus der bash / cmd starten möchte, geht das natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Thallius (10. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir dauert das kompilieren eines Projektes mit mittlerweile 20 MB sourcecode ungefähr 3s. Was ist denn daran das Problem? Da ist einfaches starten auch nicht schneller.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## stg (10. Mai 2015)

Ist ja auch vollkommen egal, er hat doch schon seine Antwort bekommen


----------

